# [SOLVED] The referenced account is currently locked out and may not be logged on to



## BSchor (Dec 2, 2013)

I rebuilt an XP machine after a disk crash. The PC was in a Domain, as was I. I also created a non-domain Windows 7 system on a second partition, and set up dual-boot. So far, so good.

Everything was working, including being able to access the XP system over the network, either via Remote Desktop or by mounting Shares (typically from a Windows 7 PC).

Over Thanksgiving, I left the machine booted into Windows 7 (in stand-alone, non-Domain mode) and took care of a number of file update/backup matters.

Today, when I rebooted into Windows XP, I discovered that I could no longer access the shares on XP over the network (all in the Domain). Instead, after a delay of about a minute, I got "The referenced account is currently locked out ..." message. A Web search brought me here, where MarkM75 had a similar problem.

I'm (re)-posting the problem, and will also post the Solution, as my situation does not appear to be addressed here, nor on the other Web posts I've examined (I may well have overlooked something ...).

The problem was definitely linked to this particular XP machine -- I could mount shares on other XP machines. The problem was also "one-sided" -- I had no trouble from within this machine accessing other machines or shares. And it wasn't just my account that was the issue.

My method of mounting a share was to open the Start menu and in the Run box type "\\<computer>\<share>". As I noted above, whether I used a Named Share or a drive (e.g. "C$"), I got the above message.

A colleague tried mounting my share from his machine -- he succeeded in about 1 second (no minute wait for the error message). "How did you do that?", I asked. He opened Windows Explorer and typed the Share into the address bar.

So I tried it on my machine. It responded by showing me a logon screen consisting of the Stand-alone Machine name and my Stand-alone Account (which I must have used when the machine was booted to Windows 7). I changed the login information to my Domain Account and password, and not only was I able to (again) mount shares, but all of other (authorized) Domain Users were now able to access them.

Problem solved.


----------

